# New hog hunter!



## Danielbarbos (Nov 18, 2016)

I want to start hunting hogs with my dogs and I'm looking for some land to lease around Savannah GA or do you guys know what WMA allows dog hunting? I've been hunting hogs with my rifle for years now and I got a dogo argentino and another dog that I want to turn loose on some hogs. Thanks!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 21, 2016)

Have your dogs been trained to hunt hogs? Do you have cut vests for them and radio collars with GPS? What about heavy leather neck protectors?


----------



## Danielbarbos (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah shes been in a hog pen already and caught but I havent tried in the woods yet. Yes i have cut vest with cut collar and Garmin GPSs, first aid kid, break stick. I'm ready, i just need some land to hunt on or tag along with someone.


----------



## cornboy (Nov 28, 2016)

Is the other dog a catch dog also ? You may want to look for a couple more hunting type dogs . If you are going to shoot the hog you may want to make sure the are okay with that first. If you are going to catch them alive it takes lots of practice tying.  It is easier to throw the hog by the front leg than it is by using the back leg.


----------



## Trey Creamer (Feb 8, 2017)

Just seeing if anybody's going out to Penholoway Swamp WMA on March 3rd through the 5th. Just moved back to Georgia from Florida and still have my hog dogs need to have a place to go. Just seeing if anybody might want to join up for that weekend. It'll just be me and my 12 year old son staying at a campground that's in the area. Just looking to hook up with some new people that enjoy doing what we do


----------

